# Rubber goods.



## Maywalk (Sep 16, 2015)

I have just sat tittering to myself because a conversation came in my  mind that happened on Monday evening when my son called in. 
Hubby was looking a bit frantic and said 
"I cant find my walking stick."

Son "Is this it?" as he picked one up off the floor that had fell between the chairs 

Hubby "Let me have a look because mine is different to your Mums " 
he then proceeds to turn it upside down  

Son " What on earth are you doing Dad?" 

Hubby "I know which is mine because I have worn my nob out" 

Son looking bewildered " YOUR NOB"?:shrug:  

Hubby " Yes my rubber cover got worn out my thing is sticking through"

Son " Do you mean the ferule protector? 

Hubby " No I mean my end bit has worn through and you can see my middle bit showing that scrapes on the floor." 

Son " Dad shall we start again?"

Needless to say I was rolling up with laughter.:lol:


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 16, 2015)

Great conversation! :rofl1:


----------



## Linda (Sep 16, 2015)

That was very funny Maywalk.


----------

